# Mahnbescheid trotz gekündigten Vertrag



## Anonymous (29 Juni 2005)

Hallo,
ich habe da ein Problem:
Ich habe vor öh, mittlerweile 4 Jahren einen Handyvertrag bei damals D-Plus gekündigt.
Ich bekam auch eine Bestätigung welche mir aber im Laufe von 3 Umzügen in der Zeit verlorengegangen ist. BZw. in ganzer Ordner fehlt mir.

Irgendwann wurde ich angeschrieben, ich hätte eine offene Rechnung, die Firma wurde von xy übernommen und ich solle doch bitte bezahlen.
Ich habe denen dann geschrieben wie sich die Sache verhält und es war Ruhe.

Letztes Jahr dann bekam ich von der wiederum Nachfolgerfirma eine Mahnung über 900, irgendwas Euro...  ??????
Es ging wieder um eben diesen vertrag.

Ich also wieder die Sache erklärt, ohne Erfolg!
Die Sache gin zu Gewricht da ich nicht bereit war für etwas zu zahlen, was ich nicht in Anspruch genommen hatt- zumal nie eine Rechnung in den Jahren aufgetaucht ist...

Gericht wollt von mir schriftliche Belege, die ich ja leider wegen dem fehlenden Ordner nicht liefern kann- habe grade noch den Einschreibebeleg, der nicht anerkannt wurde da ohne Rückschein.

Jetzt haben mich wieder die Anwälte angeschrieben, ich solle bitte die mittlerweile 1130 Euro überweisen.

Kann ich mich dagegen denn noch irgendwie wehren??

Wie gesagt- vor 4 Jahren gekündigt, nie mehr eine Rechnung oder sonstwas bekommen und jetzt sowas!


----------



## Stalker2002 (29 Juni 2005)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Kann ich mich dagegen denn noch irgendwie wehren??



Ich kann dir nur dringend empfehlen, das du dir einen Anwalt nimmst. Die Sache scheint ja schon recht weit eskaliert zu sein und hier kann (und darf) dir keine Einzelfallberatung gegeben werden.
Tut mir leid, aber dein Fall erscheint mir "zu heiss", um mit allgemeinen Ratschlägen daran herum zu laborieren...

MfG
L.


----------



## BenTigger (30 Juni 2005)

Stalker2002 schrieb:
			
		

> Tut mir leid, aber dein Fall erscheint mir "zu heiss", um mit allgemeinen Ratschlägen daran herum zu laborieren...
> MfG
> L.



Und genau deswegen wurde der Thread von mir gesperrt, damit es nicht ausufert.


----------

